# Dallas Mavericks vs New Orleans Hornets (March 20th)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (42-22) vs New Orleans Hornets (12-50)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>


Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Armstrong | Henderson






























Claxton | Lynch | Jacobsen | Nachbar


Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
*

*Season Series*
Dallas Mavericks 106-90 New Orleans Hornets 
Dallas Mavericks 90-82 New Orleans Hornets 
Dallas Mavericks 96-80 New Orleans Hornets 
3-0


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavericks vs. New Orleans Hornets preview

7:30 p.m., American Airlines Center, FSNSW; ESPN-FM (103.3), KFLC-AM (1270, Spanish)

11:25 PM CST on Sunday, March 20, 2005

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

Season series: Mavericks lead 3-0 (23-12 all-time)

Key matchup

Shawn Bradley vs. Jamaal Magloire: Magloire has missed most of the season, but in his only game against the Mavericks, he picked up a dozen rebounds to lead a strong New Orleans effort on the boards. He'll have to do the same tonight to make this into a game. Bradley is coming off one of his best games of the season. Now the big question: can he do it again?

Inside the Hornets

Commendable career: With one block, P.J. Brown will reach 1,000 for his career, making him the 26th player in NBA history with 8,000 points, 7,000 rebounds, 1,000 assists and 1,000 blocks. Hey, when you're as wretched as the Hornets, you take your highlights wher you can get them. Brown is one of the league's gritty warriors.

Briefly: Not to say that they fall on their sword easily, but they have a 1-43 record when trailing going into the fourth quarter. ... They have shot below 45 percent in 45 of their last 56 games.
Inside the Mavericks

Getting the point: Jason Terry's offense has perked up of late. The point guard has scored 20-plus points in four of the last eight games and is averaging 19.0 in those games. Before this streak, it took Terry 27 games to ring up four 20-plus scoring efforts. He's averaged 15.9 points since the All-Star break, second best on the team.

Briefly: The 11-point win against Charlotte on Saturday was their first double-digit victory since Feb. 23 at Utah. ... Over the last six games, Dirk Nowitzki is shooting 26 percent (5-of-19) from 3-point range.


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

no such thing as an "easy win" this season for the Mavs, but I liked the way they came out agressive last game against the Bobcats under AJ. if we can see that type of attitude consistently, Mavs should get some "easy wins" against teams they should be beating.

Mavs win 112 - 99


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

my prediction:
Hornets 100
-
Mavericks 107


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Mavs win 102-89


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

I predict an easy win this time.

109-90.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vBookie 

Dallas: 107
New Orleans: 93


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

<marquee>*GO HORNETS!!*</marquee>


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

112-95 Mavs


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas 103
New Orleans 87
Final.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

> DALLAS (Ticker) -- With Avery Johnson settled into the coaching role for the Dallas Mavericks, the club will look to finish a four-game homestand on a winning note.
> 
> Johnson took over for Don Nelson, who resigned from his post Saturday, and led the Mavericks to a 104-93 win over the Charlotte Bobcats.
> 
> ...


We should win and win this well for a morale booster. Everyone should be able to pull together as Avery is expecting everyone to put it all in and leave nothing of the court. If there is one good thing it is that everyone doesn't have to watch Chris Abderson show boating over nothing. Mavs win 108-91.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Avery is coaching so expect this to be an easy win.

109-86 Mavs.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I expect an all around good game from the Mavs. 

Mavs - 105

Hornets - 85


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wait...Shawn Bradley got ejected?

:rofl:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Wait...Shawn Bradley got ejected?
> 
> :rofl:


Nope, just a technical...my bad


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Wait...Shawn Bradley got ejected?
> 
> :rofl:


I was wondering about that too, my yahoo gamechannel said 
Dal - Double technical on S.Bradley, strange. what did he do?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

soulhunter_67 said:


> I was wondering about that too, my yahoo gamechannel said
> Dal - Double technical on S.Bradley, strange. what did he do?


I think it means that someone else got a technical, then he got a technical


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

we're beginning to pull away, any hope of some DJ or Pavel? I sure hope so


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Theo! said:


> I think it means that someone else got a technical, then he got a technical


Yeah, I was considering that, do you know why he got the tech.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, we are pwn3ing them (aren't I cool "pwn3ing")

Is Quis injured? He has played 5 minutes

Devin Harris seems to be back: 8/2/1/1 -- 8 minutes

Jason Terry is having a poor game 

52-27 Dallas


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

1:23 DAL - M. Finley misses a technical free throw

Finley misses another Technical Free Throw -- whats up with this


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pavel! Pavel! Pavel!

Pavel got a foul in his 32.5 seconds of game time this 1st half

Another thought: Does AJ prefer Pavel over DJ, Pavel has got gametime in 2 consecutive matches, and poor DJ..none


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

yeah theo ur awesomely cool, 
We're playing good, Devin has had 12 minutes at the half  and has already dropped 12 points on New Orleans
Pavel got another 30 seconds 
hopefully we'll see Dj 
Spurs lost to New York 
im happy


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Great 1st half by the Mavs, after a slow start we really put some hurt on the Hornets holding them to 15 in the 2nd quarter. Still we are not shooting all that well, the defence is working like a charm though, they are shooting 35% FG and 52%FT. Good to see Pavel get in again, too bad he gave away an extra point though lol. Great to see Harris get some action and he provided 12 points. Mavs can't stop in the 3rd though, need to continue to put it to the Hornets. I think having AJ there instead of Nellie will be better in this case as he will keep them focused better IMO.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Devin playing great...GO AVERY!...San Antonio also lost tonight, so maybe we can catch them :biggrin: ...We are playing with passion and intensity...keep it up boys!

Soulhunter likes smilies!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

yeah, good point about the defence, it's funny though we're shooting 41% and we're still up by 20+. They only have 4 collective assists, we've managed to shut them down. All we need to do know is continue on how we left off and get the rookies more PT.


----------



## masterosok (Mar 16, 2005)

Mavs are playing good and I'm stuck at work..... :curse:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Somebody let me know. But do I see the Mavs playing defense out there?? Aww you dont have to answer because I do. They are playing great defense right now. Contesting every shot. Nobody but JR Smith can score right now from the field. D.Harris is showing why I believe he will be a star in the league and Finley is playing great although I think we need to have another player shoot the technical ft's from now on tho. Slow start in the 1st. Great play in the 2nd.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Soulhunter likes smilies!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


I'm so happy :biggrin: i hope DJ or Pavel gets in again. A few weeks back it sucked to be a Mavs fan, Now its a pleasure


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Great to see that the Mavs are keeping their intensity up, with Nellie there I dare say our 21 point half time lead would have shrunk. PJ just got his 5th foul and will sit out the majority of this 1. IMO JET needs to come out and Harris needs to come in as he is feeling it tonight.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Terry is stinking it up


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

soulhunter_67 said:


> Terry is stinking it up


Yet, we're still winning by over 25 points (28)


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Smith is killing us 25points on 7-13


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hornets on a 7-0 run, lead down to 21


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I just love it when KVH can miss 3 layups in a row as well as Mantis missing one too  .

Good shot by Harris to end an inconsistant 3rd. I'd like to see a lineup of PPod, DJ, JHo, Quis and Harris; all of our future youth on the court at once.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Finley, Harris, and Howard all seem to be having good games but how come Dirk has only gotten 9 shots?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dirk has gotten 9 shots but he is also using his team more. the 9 shots is misleading. 
with that said
Dirk just hit a 3 with the assist from Devin


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Devin Harris has 17 and that's a new career high for him.

Van Horn hit another 3. He has played decent tonight even tho he missed like 4 easy layups. Lead up to 27 now.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas is 9-17 from the 3 point line. Beautiful because we have struggled from there lately. Also our free throws were much better tonight.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm hoping to see some more action of PPod and DJ, this game is virtually blown out and we cann afford to give them some garbage time here at the end.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

New Orleans hit two three pointers and Avery called a timeout and went off on Terry and Armstrong. He said what he had to say and he sat down. The announcers compared that to popovich because he does the same. 

I love seeing that. The game is in doubt but Avery is still coaching.

the score right now is 101-80


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

AJ coaching till the end. Man did he :curse: Jet and DA.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Pavel and DJ Mbenga check in at the end of the game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Woohoo! The Russian and the African are in the game!

This completed a perfect game for me


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Pavel to the free throw line.
He missed the first but he made the second.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Great to see that AJ gave some time for DJ and PPod :clap:.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATONS TO PAVEL PODKOLZIN

For scoring his first NBA points ever :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

ahhh DJ attempted a shot but missed it but Dallas wins 103-86. Solid win for Dallas. Not really much even that close.

Swept New Orleans this season and have won 13 straight games over New Orleans. I think we all were looking for a blowout and we got one.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Gambino said:


> Dallas 103
> New Orleans 87
> Final.


Whoa :banana: :biggrin: Gimme my points lol


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Gambino said:


> Dallas 103
> New Orleans 87
> Final.


Wow :jawdrop:

Give that man rep points


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Even though dirk only played 28 minutes he still managed to get 25 and 8, which is a great effort. A great effort by everyone, we had a blow out for the 1st time in sooooooo long, can't even remember the last, mat have been against Huoston. When we get Damp and Stack back we will be nearly unstoppable. Championship here we come!! :banana:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

here were a couple of rare laughers Monday night, the more important one coming on the court at American Airlines Center.

First, new coach Avery Johnson said that there no longer would be any “Bradley rules.’’ Many people weren’t even aware that there were any to begin with.

But after Johnson revealed that Bradley would not be allowed to skate through quarters, games or weeks, the Mavericks went out and produced a 103-86 giggler over the New Orleans Hornets, who were ill-equipped to stop the Mavericks’ chuckling.
The Mavericks were ahead 52-27 late in the first half, held the Hornets to 15 points in the second quarter and coasted to their first legitimate blowout since Feb. 23 at Utah. The Hornets were shooting 29 percent for much of the first half. Everything thereafter was inconsequential. Dirk Nowitzki had 25 points in 29 minutes.

On this night, they didn’t even need Bradley, although he did his part by standing tough against the Hornets’ inside players. He had three hard-edged fouls in his 10 first-half minutes to help the Mavericks establish a tough presence.

“We expect Shawn to play hard every night,’’ Johnson said before the squashing the Bugs. “There are no Bradley rules anymore.’’

The Mavericks also got wonderful play off the bench from Devin Harris and Keith Van Horn as they completed a 3-1 home stand. They hit road for six of their next seven games.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Like I predicted a nice and easy win.

Way to go guys!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

It was a good game by everyone. We stopped NO and they couldnt stop us.


----------

